# have missed you all - and what do you think?



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

Been so busy riding i haven't hopped over here much lately  sorry!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XdzU29T55E&list=UUbiv3H7aQblqmJg30AhBTjw&index=1[/ame]

do me ahuge favour and watch this little video and tell me what you see- i rode mare afterwards and while she's green she's very willling - was working hard to bend and soften in about 2 minutes ....

wouldn't be for me really - but i would havelots of fun with her 

and of course she's super sweet, and quite uncared for (feet are sadly long)

all comments welcomed - good bad and otherwise


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

your link isn't working for me


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

She is a cute little mare and seems very willing. What is she meant for? If you (or her buyer) is looking for a really athletic horse, I suspect she's a little long in the back and where the saddle sits suggests she could have a better shoulder, so probably not really "catty". I could be wrong on the back, she's a little chubby so her tummy throws the picture off too. 

On the other hand, she's very pleasant, looks to have easy enough gaits and a sweet face. For hacking and easy jumping and just having fun, I'd think she's a pretty good candidate. Overall the impression is nice.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

She looks super sweet. I like that she didn't even flinch when that dog shot past between her and the wall.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi brody!. I don't know a lot about conformation..but I really hate her neck. maybe that's how her neck is sposed to look..but I personally find it distasteful. are you considering her?
She does look sweet and very smooth. Guess it depends on what you want?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I agree with Granny Carol that she is quite long backed and is never going to be athletic but she seems willing and very sweet. 

I disagree that she's "a little chubby" tho- she's fat.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Long in back and short neck makes her look unbalanced. Does not look like a smooth comfortable ride to me. Tell me how many hands is she? Does not look too fat to me but then my mule is not slim either.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

her neck is upside down for sure - it'll come i think

she looks unathletic but can easily and happily jump 3 feet - not bad at under 14 hh
I think she's really unfit rather than then fat really - and suspect conditioning her will be a riot 
her trot is so even you hardly feel like you are moving 

she'd be an everybody pony -go do havefun - and i'll have a blast getting her going 
thanks for the feedback 
suspect she's joining the family


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Glad you're back! 

I think she's a little cutie, she has a sweet face and a lot of try.

With her short neck and long mouth, it looks hard for her to find good contact with the bit. I think I'd try a couple of different bits, and maybe a running martingale - not that she _needs_ a martingale - but just to help the bit contact the bars of her mouth, instead of being pulled right back against her lips or even teeth. Not because of rider error, just because of how she's built.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Well...i think she is dead lame and should be sent to me immediately ....!
I think she is a cutie. She does appear very willing and eager to please. i would get over the short neck and long back. Sometimes the horses that are not quite correct turn out to be our best buds. She seems to have a good head from what little we have seen and that counts for a lot. Good luck with her. I still think she is cute.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

hehehe
i will keep you all posted ... otter funnily enough I said exactly that about a running martingale for other people on her ... as i say when i rode her she was stretching and trying to get it before we'd done one lap of the arena ... good good girl  nduetime - sure sure i will send her over!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Great minds think alike


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Wouldn't a german martingale work better than a running martingale if you're looking for more mouth/bit contact? The plus side is that when she is properly engaged there will be no martingale effect.

I never used a lot of training devices but a gm is an excellent tool as long as you have nice light hands.

I take it the video you linked is older? The little mare didn't seem to have great form over the cross rail. Although you did say she needed trimming. Are you working over 3' fences now?


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

IP, I recommended the running martingale not because the mare needs a martingale, but because of the shortness of her neck and the length of her mouth, a rider would have to get their hands really low to let her feel the reins against the bars of her jaw, as is proper.

If you look, you can see that _because of the way she's built_, the reins naturally want to pull the bit further up into her mouth, against her back teeth and the corners of her lips.
That's not only ineffective, but uncomfortable 

It's not really rider error and the little mare is really trying to get it right (I like her sweet and willing attitude) but the way she's built just doesn't make it easy for her. So rather then expect a rider to ride with their hands below her withers, a running martingale adjusted to give the reins that teeny little angle will help her find contact, and be more comfortable with the bit.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I read that in your first post and I agree but I wonder why you wouldn't recommend a german martingale because it seems (to me) better suited to the situation. A running martingale would have to be adjusted quite tight in order to be effective. I'm just not a huge fan of running martingales (although they are better than standing) to begin with especially in a situation like this one where it would have to be tight. 




Otter said:


> IP, I recommended the running martingale not because the mare needs a martingale, but because of the shortness of her neck and the length of her mouth, a rider would have to get their hands really low to let her feel the reins against the bars of her jaw, as is proper.
> 
> If you look, you can see that _because of the way she's built_, the reins naturally want to pull the bit further up into her mouth, against her back teeth and the corners of her lips.
> That's not only ineffective, but uncomfortable
> ...


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh, well, in that case, (lol, sorry 'bout the lack of understanding) I suppose it's because I think of a german martingale as more of a training aid, to encourage the horse to seek contact with the bit.

This mare is looking for contact, but isn't really built well for it, so I would see the running martingale as more of a mechanical aid then a training aid. Not so much to help her look for contact as much as just putting it where she can find it.

I hate, HATE a standing martingale. If you need to tie a horse's head down, you are doing something wrong. I find it easy - and even enjoyable - to rehab a horse who's "light in front" and even on the worst of them, a standing martingale would never cross my mind.
I find it easy to ride with my hands low and light, but not everyone does. When I feel a horse needs contact to come from lower then a rider might be comfortable with (for whatever reason), I'll recommend the running martingale.
When I'm trying to get a horse to understand that lowering his head and seeking contact is the right answer, I like a german.

For this mare to lower her head enough for good contact, it would be an un-natural position for her (in my opinion) so instead of suggesting the rider always keep their hands very, very low, I'd just make a running martingale part of her tack, as it sounds like she'll be ridden by different people.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

You don't think ALL martingales are training aids? 

I'm just surprised that you'd choose to use a tight running martingale rather than the more appropriate (to me) german and wondered why. NBD.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> You don't think ALL martingales are training aids?
> 
> I'm just surprised that you'd choose to use a tight running martingale rather than the more appropriate (to me) german and wondered why. NBD.


Running and german martingales are training aids. I don't feel they are interchangeable and I don't think that one is harsher then the other.
In a german, if the horse doesn't give to the direct pressure, the martingale then brings them downward.
In a running, the direct pressure is more downward, like having your hands lower.
Both useful in slightly different ways, both potentially harsh in the wrong hands (like nearly everything), both useful as training aids.

But a standing martingale is a restraint. I feel the same way about riders tying a horses head down as I do about drivers tying their heads up. It is not a training aid.

LOL, if different horses and situations didn't call for different devices, there would be no point in having different ones.

Why do you feel a german is more appropriate here and how do _you_ feel they differ?  Professional curiosity.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I don't think they are interchangeable either.  A running martingale has it's uses but in order to do what you want it to do it would have to be tight, in my opinion nearly a V in the reins. The german martingale can be used as intended (engage the bit on the mare's bars and take pressure off her lips) and still allow very soft hands and allowing the rider to stay in position. 

A german martingale can most _assuredly_ be more severe than a running martingale and shouldn't be used by an inexperienced rider.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

no IP - she isn't mine yet - so i am not jumping her at all 
her feet are way too long to jump but i have seen what she has been jumping

i can see using a running martingale to help her understand contact with a less experienced rider - but as i said i won't be using one personally unless things change drastically as she goes to work - and hopefully in a month nobody will think she needs one 

she may get some nice lunge work with side reins, i'm not adverse to 5-10 mins in draw reins either but more importantly I'm in no rush - bringing horses back is my thing - and my patience is a real virtue in this


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

pony face arrives today


i am some kind of crazy 

cannot wait to see what she thinks of having her feet done


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

For a pony for people to enjoy riding around, a good mind, trainability and training are the most important things, then soundness, then conformation. I think she's a great candidate! Have fun and let us know how it goes.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

sound and sane 

then let the cards fall as they may - and i'm going to say right now i think i have been very very lucky ... she's AMAZING so far ... hopped on and walked around arena even with long feet - the pigs barreled in screaming in piggy fashion and she sniffed them and kept working - amazing! 

already in love

her name will be Quirk i think - as in what Quirk made this adult rider purchase a darling little pony!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

A little update. Quirk is fabulous. She spent about two months learning my way then was part boarded by a lovely little 16 year old who culminated her part board with a short course (mini event) which they came second at. She spent last winter hanging out with less work than I'd have liked but did a couple of clinics when my other rides didn't work out. Sweet funny quirky mare. She's now living with a student of mine who lost their companion horse. Teaching my student how to lunge and developing her confidence bareback as well as teaching her little sister and cousin the ropes in a lesson once a week. I can't wait til she's home but it's lovely to see her being so lovely and gentle too. She's got a great head but is generally more go than whoa!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Very cute pony you got there. 

If said pony makes you happy, does her job to the best of her ability and is of a forgiving nature then you have yourself one heck of a hony (little more than pony, little smaller than horse).

I think she is cuter than a speckled pup and you will be happy with her.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrats on finding a great pony and putting her to good use!


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Do you have any updated pics of her? I'd love to see how she looks after she's had more exercise.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

I will try to remember to post them. She actually has a Facebook page too. Quirk. An entertainer


----------

